# Rod weight preferences



## Steve_e_B (Sep 13, 2020)

While this is heavily dependent on species, for most saltwater fish I would also agree with an 8 or 9wt.


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

7wt. NRX+ to be specific... 😎


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably an 8wt.
Fine for redfish and bonefish.
Fine for lakes for trout.
Fine for carp.
Fine for steelhead and salmon short of kings.

But I'd rather not ever have to face that situation! LOL


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

9WT, and preferably my Scott Sector over my H3. It's just that much better. I chose my 9wt because when I want to fish its always windy LOL.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Just curious, if you could own/ fish only one rod weight, what would that be? I would choose an 8wt.


I use my 8 wt most b. 5 wt is next and comes out for most small to mid sized fresh uses


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

9wt probably the most versatile rod for the salt.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

8wt for salt
5wt for fresh
And as Steve said, I'd rather not ever have to face that situation!


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

If you could only play golf with one club, what would it be?

You can't play golf with one club.

Better question: if you only have one rod, what fishing are you quitting? I use 3s through 11s, so it would be quite a bit.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

If I could only fish 1 weight it would be a 6 because that would mean I’d always have great weather and awesome shots. LOL. If I could only own one rod, I’d start day drinking more.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

7/8 weight. I have 3 of those. Good on the lake, good in the marsh, good on the river, works well enough in the bay and surf. Good enough in the wind, delicate enough for most spooky fish, but can toss some bulky and weighty flies when necessary. If push came to shove, I probably wouldn’t hesitate to take on a better Jack Creavelle, Ling, bull redfish, or better striper or big drum with one, so long as I had enough backing for the jack and ling. Keep the tippet light enough and you always break off an oversized fish. Two different buddies of mine in two separate events caught and brought to hand each ~7’ tarpon on speckled trout, 6’6” medium action type baitcasting rods, more or less equivalent to a 7 or 8 weight fly rod. It can be done even if not ideal for the fish or fisherman. Not saying I’d ever pair down my rod collection to one rod, but if I did, it would be a 7/8 weight.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Kingfisher67 said:


> 9WT, and preferably my Scott Sector over my H3. It's just that much better. I chose my 9wt because when I want to fish its always windy LOL.


Interesting. In what way is it 'better' for you? And, is your H3 the D or F?


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> 8wt for salt
> 5wt for fresh
> And as Steve said, I'd rather not ever have to face that situation!


Yep, there's a reason why often the major rod manufacturers, when they introduce a new rod model, the first two models produced or offered is an 8'6" or 9'0" 5 weight and a 9' 8 weight.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

grass bass said:


> If you could only play golf with one club, what would it be?
> 
> You can't play golf with one club.
> 
> Better question: if you only have one rod, what fishing are you quitting? I use 3s through 11s, so it would be quite a bit.


True, but a person could get a lot done with a 7 iron and a putter!


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

richarde206 said:


> Interesting. In what way is it 'better' for you? And, is your H3 the D or F?


 Not to derail the thread so a quick reply, I have the Orvis H3D (also in an H2) in a 9,6, and the F in a 7,5. SEctors in 7, 8(9' & 8'4"), 9. The Sectors just blow it away IMHO. Better distance..it just snaps is the best way I can describe it. The guides are on another level on the Sectors. I love Orvis, we have the largest Orvis Shop (an actual Orvis store and not a dealer) in the Southeast less thana mile from my house. I'm always up there casting and harassing them. The Sectors just a better rod (for me). Go try one!


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

8 weight rod, 9 weight pole, 10 weight cannon, and a 7 weight stick.


----------



## LowReynolds# (Mar 23, 2021)

I mostly throw a 9wt. If conditions are right, I'll throw the 7.


----------



## Fish N’ Chips (Jan 12, 2022)

I've got a 6 wt Sector which I try to throw all the time but the 9 has been getting a little more action as of late. NEFL


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

8wt “fastglass”


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

I have more 7wt rods than any other weight so I guess if I had to cull the forest of rods down to one, I'd probably be left with a fast 7wt for salt use.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm thinking a 9 wt. Can do a lot. Can't remember what reel and rod is my 9 wt an I'm to lazy to go look


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

9wt one piece Hardy. Ok for Reds, permit, and even some Tarpon.


----------



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

9wt for my area and salt water


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

can't imagine having just one...


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Florida Sportsman had an article 15 or so years ago called “Nine is Fine.” Point was that you’re a little over gunned for trout, bones, and slot reds, but you’re in good shape for any snook, Bones in the wind, and Tarpon (I want to say up to 50lbs). I’ve looked a couple times because I don’t remember the other details, but haven’t found the article since it reappeared in the magazine a couple years after I first read it. That being said, I have an 8 & 10 and fish the 8 99% of the time.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I have really fallen in love with my 7 wt. Echo boost salt if anyone cares. Really good bang for your buck.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

I'd choose an 8wt, simply because I don't own a 9wt. I never saw the need for a rod in every weight so I tend to stick to the evens. Where my 8s can't get it done, I go to the 10. Where 8 is too much I string up the 6.

Having fished with 9s during guided trips, I would probably do that, assuming the hypothetical OP because it bridges the gap between 8 and 10. Not the best for the surf round here but not too much for most conditions and fish.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Just curious, if you could own/ fish only one rod weight, what would that be? I would choose an 8wt.


A 6 weight. I use my 6 wt way more often than my 8 wt.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

7wt for me would be the one rod choice. A little much for most freshwater stuff, just fine for typical saltwater and a little light for some of the larger salt fish. Most of the upsize/downsize can be accomplished with your leader and tippet size. I've landed some really big fish on my 6wt with a 12lb tippet so it can be done but it isn't ideal. I see this question often on another fly fishing forum I'm on regularly. The difference is this one is mostly saltwater and most users have some to a lot of experience, while the other is mostly freshwater and a lot of the users are new to little experience. A 5wt is generally considered the do all freshwater rod and the 8wt is generally considered the do all saltwater rod so, the 7wt it is.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

jay.bush1434 said:


> 7wt for me would be the one rod choice. A little much for most freshwater stuff, just fine for typical saltwater and a little light for some of the larger salt fish. Most of the upsize/downsize can be accomplished with your leader and tippet size. I've landed some really big fish on my 6wt with a 12lb tippet so it can be done but it isn't ideal. I see this question often on another fly fishing forum I'm on regularly. The difference is this one is mostly saltwater and most users have some to a lot of experience, while the other is mostly freshwater and a lot of the users are new to little experience. A 5wt is generally considered the do all freshwater rod and the 8wt is generally considered the do all saltwater rod so, the 7wt it is.


I would agree with you, depending on the rod; many modern fast action or saltwater oriented 7 weights are, to me, 8 weights with 7 weight labels on them.

Other considerations are the physical fishing environment (physical environment and weather) and what other bycatch fishes are lurking about that might jump on the fly. If fishing in an area with a lot of structure, say mangroves, to where a hooked fish might run, it might be prudent to use a rod a little more beefy in order to keep that fish out of the structure. Also, if fishing in a breezy locale and many of the casts are long, best to move up in rod weight in order to power through the wind. Also, if fishing in an area where this is a good possibility you might tangle with a fish larger than your target fish, you might want to upsize the rod weight. An extreme example, but when fishing in Baja, everything eats a sardine, from a 3 pound bonita to a 100 pound sailfish, and they frequent the same waters. Matching gear for the 3 pound fish could end up badly when a 45 pound dorado shows up and pounces on the fly. I typically use my 10 weight; sometimes it's too much rod, sometimes it's just right, and it's rarely undergunned.


----------



## Arkaid (Jan 11, 2021)

richarde206 said:


> I would agree with you, depending on the rod; many modern fast action or saltwater oriented 7 weights are, to me, 8 weights with 7 weight labels on them.
> 
> Other considerations are the physical fishing environment (physical environment and weather) and what other bycatch fishes are lurking about that might jump on the fly. If fishing in an area with a lot of structure, say mangroves, to where a hooked fish might run, it might be prudent to use a rod a little more beefy in order to keep that fish out of the structure. Also, if fishing in a breezy locale and many of the casts are long, best to move up in rod weight in order to power through the wind. Also, if fishing in an area where this is a good possibility you might tangle with a fish larger than your target fish, you might want to upsize the rod weight. An extreme example, but when fishing in Baja, everything eats a sardine, from a 3 pound bonita to a 100 pound sailfish, and they frequent the same waters. Matching gear for the 3 pound fish could end up badly when a 45 pound dorado shows up and pounces on the fly. I typically use my 10 weight; sometimes it's too much rod, sometimes it's just right, and it's rarely undergunned.


Agree with this; in most situations, I would rather be a rod weight over than under-gunned. That, and sometimes the extra variables (wind, fly size etc.) make working with a bigger rod easier, even if the casting may not always be. 

If I had just one to choose, I'd probably go with a fast 9 - something with enough sensitivity so I could use on flats, but also stout enough in the butt section to launch a short and heavy-headed line and bigger flies up here in the Northeast. If exclusively Northeast, I could probably make the case for a light 10wt too.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Loomis Asquith 7wt Abel cork drag


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Fliesbynight said:


> never saw the need for a rod in every weight


For me, "need" has nothing to do with it...
Kinda like Doritos...


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Man that’s a tough question. If I had my preference and conditions were always right I would and do throw my 7. However the wind is almost never perfect so the 8 comes into play. I am glad I am not faced with this first world problem.
So I will keep the quiver of 6-11 weights.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

mro said:


> For me, "need" has nothing to do with it...
> Kinda like Doritos...


Dang, now I need to go buy some Doritos...


----------



## bknot (Sep 18, 2020)

9 wt .. I own a range, 3 to 12 wt rods, but of those multiple 9 wts


----------



## VASKIFF (Jan 3, 2022)

6wt. Inshore backwater reds and specks in VA don’t need much more.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

An eight weight for the type of flies I usually throw and the wind in the areas I fish.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

8wt half the year, 6wt the other. Low tides vs floods.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

fast action 7wt with intermediate line 80% of the time - TFO Axiom 2X works well for me in this weight.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

7wt TFO with 8wt line. Mostly slot trout and reds where I fish


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

I own more 3wt and 7wt rods than any other weight but they go all the way up to 16wt in the collection.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

ikankecil said:


> but they go all the way up to 16wt in the collection.


HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! What do you do, flog them to death with that thing? 
That's a serious stick. And I thought my 15' 10wt two hander was a telephone pole...


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Fliesbynight said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! What do you do, flog them to death with that thing?


"no such thing as an out-of-shape tuna"


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

ikankecil said:


> "no such thing as an out-of-shape tuna"


Been spooled on my12, Sea of Cortez


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

ikankecil said:


> "no such thing as an out-of-shape tuna"


That made me chuckle. I guess you're spot in with that one.


----------



## mmcintyre44 (12 mo ago)

Saltwater/bass/carp/striper 8wt.
Trout/bass/carp 5wt


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

3's thru 7's for trout in various circumstances.
7, sometimes 8, for carp.
6 for white bass and walleye.
7 or 8 for wipers, sometimes 9 if there's wind. 
9 for stripers, sometimes 10.
7 or 8 for bones, but sometimes 9 if it's windy, but 6 sometimes, like belize.
7 or 8 for largemouth and smallmouth.
8/9/10 for permit, depending.
7, 8, or 9 for snook and reds. would like to need a 10 on em someday.
9/10 for pike. 
10/11 for musky.
9/10/11 for tarpon, depending.


----------



## 17Patriot76 (8 mo ago)

Probably a 9wt. Great for shots at bigger reds, helps get into the wind for beach snook, works for mid sized tarpon, and would work for bones on the windy days. 

But I do love my 8wt the most.


----------



## Kiser (Nov 21, 2020)

sjrobin said:


> Loomis Asquith 7wt Abel cork drag


This..


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

6 for slot or smaller reds, 8 if the big gals are in town
6 for specks
8 bay beach snook/jack/red/small poons
10 ocean beach wind depending & mid tarpon.
7wt 1970's refurb Shakespear fiberglass with a 70's Pfluger GEM reel for Large/Small mouths, Sunshines, Peacocks, Panfish, and anything else that lives in a roadside pond/creek/canal/puddle that looks like it might be fun on a floppy fly rod. It lives in the trunk of the car, 13 bucks worth of used rod, priceless fun. 
...


----------

